# 2016 OGF Dick Caudell and Rick Seevers Annual Crappie Tournament Registration



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Registration has begun for the OGF annual crappie tournament. Please read through the rules and get your team registered. To highlight a couple of things to the format this year:
1. You can fish in either 2 divisions: an upper division designed for the more experienced crappie fisherman with a higher entry fee($150 combined or $60/event), or a lower division designed for the less experienced crappie fisherman with a lower entry fee($75 combined or $30/event) to encourage people to get out with a great group of guys to fish and learn new techniques to the crappie fishing art.
2. 8 fish weigh in instead of 10
3. Fishing Alum Creek April 30th and Oct. 1st (we will be joining COCC for this event if you would like to fish in both)
4. Teams can use any ramp just like in past tournaments.

Please let me know if you have any questions regarding this.

Please pay with Paypal at https://www.paypal.me/OGFFishing your team number will be the order that you register. If you don't have paypal and want to send me a check, shoot me a PM and I will get you my address. Please put your name and partners name in paypal message please.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Upper Division:

1. Rutty and Billy (combined)
2. Lundy and Fishslim (combined)
3. Mike K. and Bernie W.
4. Jim Z. and Partner
5. Steve and Chuck (combined)
6. Tim T. and Tim T. (combined)
7. Rick and John (combined)
8. Ken and John S. (combined)
9. Richard and Kathleen (combined)
10. John H. and Jamie H.
11. Randy W. and Dan C.
12. JRay and Jeff C. (combined)
13. Tony B. and Randy B.


Lower Division:

1. Orangemilk and Michael (combined)
2. Matt and Joel (Combined)
3. Stant's (Combined)
4. Moke11 and Little Moke (combined)
5. CrappieTracker and Micheal O.
6. bseng614 and Mickey K. (combined)
7. Nicholas M. and Partner (combined)
8. Matt D. and Johnny H.
9. JayBird77 and Daughter (combined)
10. MassillonBuckeye and Renegade (combined)


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

What are the grand prize amounts? Or does is vary due to total entries?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

CrappieCraver said:


> What are the grand prize amounts? Or does is vary due to total entries?


It varies on total entries. The more entries, the more money, more teams get paid and higher pay outs.


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok, and it IS a team event, no single anglers?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

CrappieCraver said:


> Ok, and it IS a team event, no single anglers?





CrappieCraver said:


> Ok, and it IS a team event, no single anglers?


You can fish by yourself if you want. You will just weigh 8 fish just like a team would. It is still the same cost for a single boat. You can fish from shore as well.


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

Right on! Are the entry fees for each angler or each team or both?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

CrappieCraver said:


> Right on! Are the entry fees for each angler or each team or both?


Just 1 entry fee, regardless if you are fishing by yourself or have a partner. If you find a partner you just get to split the cost


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

That's great, I'm going to mention it to a buddy or two and see if either want to partner up. Thanks for the info, you'll hear from me again soon!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

CrappieCraver said:


> That's great, I'm going to mention it to a buddy or two and see if either want to partner up. Thanks for the info, you'll hear from me again soon!


Cool, get as many as you can. Looking for a big turn out this year. This event is a lot of fun no matter what your level of expertise is for crappie fishing.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

As rutty mentioned, this tournament has always been about having fun. Money and prizes are nice too , but we want to keep this tradition going and keep the good times rollin! A tweaked tournament set up, some new sponsors, and some cool new prizes should make for a nice turn out!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

rutty, maybe I'm missing something but you state that the entry fee is $150 for the combined but $60/event. Why wouldn't someone just pay for each individual tournament and only pay $120?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

CHOPIQ said:


> rutty, maybe I'm missing something but you state that the entry fee is $150 for the combined but $60/event. Why wouldn't someone just pay for each individual tournament and only pay $120?


The $30 gets you into the combined event. That pays out the combined total from both event added together. Top 3-5 spots depending on amount of entries. If you pay the 60/each then you are not entered into the combined total event.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

So I have the form filled out, how do I get this to you? OR do I just bring it the day of and in the meantime pay via paypal?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

OrangeMilk said:


> So I have the form filled out, how do I get this to you? OR do I just bring it the day of and in the meantime pay via paypal?


Bring the form to registration day of event and in the meantime pay via paypal and you will be all set!
Looking forward to meeting you and fishing with you.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

With my son playing travel baseball not sure we will make it for the spring tourney but we will be there this fall.


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

rutty said:


> Bring the form to registration day of event and in the meantime pay via paypal and you will be all set!
> Looking forward to meeting you and fishing with you.


What if u dont have PayPal? Can u pay the entry fee on registration day?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

CrappieCraver said:


> What if u dont have PayPal? Can u pay the entry fee on registration day?[/QUO
> 
> Sending me a check would be the best. I would like to have all the money figured out before tournament so i don't have to deal with it all there. I will shoot you a PM with address.


----------



## Fishbaughzach (Oct 28, 2010)

Is it to late to register for this tournament? When is the last date to register?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

You can still register. Just send payment and bring registration to the ramp. You can register the morning of the tournament as well, but I would like people to get in early so I have an idea of how many teams we will have and the money situated. Thanks! 

We are looking for a few more teams if you know anyone else that would like to participate.


----------



## Fishbaughzach (Oct 28, 2010)

How many teams currently in the upper divison?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Fishbaughzach said:


> How many teams currently in the upper divison?


It is listed in the 2nd post of this thread. It is up to date, but 11 as of now. 8 in lower division.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I know there was a 'changing of the guard' from the usual crew running the OGF Crappie Tournament to rutty and myself, but I'm not seeing many familiar 'OGF Crappie Tourney usuals' signed up this year? Just curious if it is because of the uncertainty of the weather the last couple weeks or just lost of interest, or that we won't be able to give out a lot of fancy rods and reels this year (although we still have prizes to give away!) But I can assure you, rutty and I are still doing the best we can to make it a great experience and a good time as always! There is still time to register and join the fun!

Matt


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks like we may finish in the top ten with this turnout


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

dre said:


> I know there was a 'changing of the guard' from the usual crew running the OGF Crappie Tournament to rutty and myself, but I'm not seeing many familiar 'OGF Crappie Tourney usuals' signed up this year? Just curious if it is because of the uncertainty of the weather the last couple weeks or just lost of interest, or that we won't be able to give out a lot of fancy rods and reels this year (although we still have prizes to give away!) But I can assure you, rutty and I are still doing the best we can to make it a great experience and a good time as always! There is still time to register and join the fun!
> 
> Matt


I'm not one of the usuals (only participated in last fall) but my wife would kill me since my son has soccer tourney in Bowling Green that weekend. So had to choose between death or soccer tourney . I had a blast last fall and hope to be back this fall.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys, don't forget, you can still register for the:
*2016 OGF Dick Caudell and Rick Seevers Annual Crappie Tournament *
Alum Creek Reservoir this coming Saturday. April 30th!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Surprised to see Lundy and Fishslim as a team. Just wondering if they will be casting, jigging or trolling. Say it aint so fishslim. Say it aint so. LOL. We hit Alum for about 5 hours Monday, water temps varied 61-65 about everywhere we went. The fish were not where you would expect them to be. Nicest fish was almost 13". They were few and far between. Water was more stained than I thought it would be. With this rain its not going to improve.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I struggled to get 20 fish yesterday. I think I had 1 keeper, lol. 
Good Luck fella's, I am glad I will be on the sidelines for this one.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I believe there were some kayak and canoe guys in the past. This event date just so happens to coincide with the BKF Crappie Tourney on Indian Lake. That might account for a handful of entries that aren't showing up.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol this is a sponsored event teaming up with Lundy to promote Big Joshy swim baits. Since I am the so called field consultant.lol Josh is way to busy to fish so I am stepping in.lol you might see casting,dipping,or spider rigging with 3 poles and one being cast.lol we will see.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Starting to get a few more boats signed up, with the 2 divisions it just looks like not as many boats but we are at about what we have been averaging over the past few years. Hopefully we can build this event back up to 60 boats like a long time ago. We will keep working at it. Would like to at least see 20 boats in both divisions!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I will be cooking Hotdogs again this year for everyone after the event.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

My fishing partner will be another person there to help us out with stuff of needed.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

rutty said:


> You can fish by yourself if you want. You will just weigh 8 fish just like a team would. It is still the same cost for a single boat. You can fish from shore as well.[/QUO
> 
> Rutty,i read in the rules,no shore fishing(for both divisions)?
> Not complaining either way. Bit if the "lower" division takes off and is continued in the future i may be interested. And in the spring wouldnt mind fun fishing an turning them in at the end of the day for the small entry fee.
> ...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol crap,cant read my post,oh well.
Rutty,i read in the rules no shore fishing?
I can see why not,but after reading that post thought maybe next spring about entering lpwer division and just fun fishing,turn in my 8 an see what happens.
But can see grey areas were bank teams split up an what not.
Just curious,thanks for any feedback.
Hope all goes well saterday!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I didn't even see that in the rules, I just used the previous rules and modified a couple of things in it. I am okay with removing that from the rules, if someone wants to fish from shore I see no problem allowing that to happen. I don't see it in the rules, but will be on the next one, I think a kayak team should have to be visible of each other at all times. 

Again, this is OUR tournament....I am welcoming any ideas to make this event better and to increase the participation. We tried that with a lower division and "low" cost entry fee but that didn't seem to get more teams registered even though the surveys people wanted it. We have about the same amount of teams we have had for the last few years, just looks low now because of the split division. I personally still like the 2 divisions, we just need to get it promoted and get teams in it, realizing this is just a "fun" event to promote crappie fishing and meeting the other OGF members on this site. (put a face to a screen name). I have met a lot of people from this tournament and stay in touch and would call them buddies just from fishing in this event for 7 years now. 

If anyone has any ideas or changes they would like, just let me know and we can see what we can do to make it happen!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Just to piggy back a little off what rutty was saying, the Tournament had always been about having fun and meeting new people or seeing people you haven't seen for awhile and the Tournament allowed those individuals to reconnect. Again this is OUR tournament, we want to hear what our OGF community would like to see in the tournament or is not a big fan of. If you are fishing the Tournament and would like to make suggestions, maybe we can have a short 'open discussion' after weigh in and prizes have been awarded.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I also wanted to add that our new Sponsors this year have been very gracious in donating prizes for the tournament. For those of you that have not had a chance to try Vic Coomers lures, you have a good chance at winning some!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Who are the sponsors? I don't see Joshy anywhere? Did we ask some of the big dogs for some schwag? That was my thought going into this. Get a bunch of sponsors to donate some stuff and it should bring more people out or at least make losing a little more palatable! lol. All those big companies should be chomping at the bit to get their names into Ohios largest online fishing communities annual crappie tournament. Just sayin....


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Who are the sponsors? I don't see Joshy anywhere? Did we ask some of the big dogs for some schwag? That was my thought going into this. Get a bunch of sponsors to donate some stuff and it should bring more people out or at least make losing a little more palatable! lol. All those big companies should be chomping at the bit to get their names into Ohios largest online fishing communities annual crappie tournament. Just sayin....


Big Joshy decided he did not want to be a sponsor this year. He is focusing more on the saugeye than the crappie. Our primary sponsor this year is Jann's Netcraft, and we have Vic Coomer Lures, Flatline lures, and Cowboy Charters on board. I reached out to Bass Pro but they did not respond. Next year i am going to reach out and develop a more formal way to ask. If you have any ideas or want to reach out to anyone for next year that would great! 

Truthfully, it is hard to get donations from big sponsors when they ask how many people will be at the event and you can only tell them about 40-50 people.


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck to everyone! I wish I could make this one. These events are a great time and Rutty will do it right. I met Rutty through this event and what a great guy and fisherman. Hope to make the Fall tourney. 





rutty said:


> Upper Division:
> 
> 1. Rutty and Billy (combined)
> 2. Lundy and Fishslim (combined)
> ...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

rutty said:


> Big Joshy decided he did not want to be a sponsor this year. He is focusing more on the saugeye than the crappie. Our primary sponsor this year is Jann's Netcraft, and we have Vic Coomer Lures, Flatline lures, and Cowboy Charters on board. I reached out to Bass Pro but they did not respond. Next year i am going to reach out and develop a more formal way to ask. If you have any ideas or want to reach out to anyone for next year that would great!
> 
> Truthfully, it is hard to get donations from big sponsors when they ask how many people will be at the event and you can only tell them about 40-50 people.


Tell them lies, tell them sweet little lies! Nah, I think its more then that at the end of the day. The fishermen and some family members. I'll try to estimate how many we have this year. My partner decided we can make it now! Looks like a pretty good turnout this year as well. We'll see. I was thinking Dre was heading this up this year so I didn't want to step on toes. I'll get with you and we'll come up with something. Disappointing about Josh.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I did my best to get the Sponsors we have. I knew I wanted to get Vic Coomer lures and Flatline lures(aka the Pulse Blade Baits) on board because like Big Joshy, they are smaller local lure manufactures looking to grow and I thought it would be nice to get them some good exposure. I've known the crew over at Jann's for awhile now so they were very happy to be the main Sponsor. Like rutty said, we both tried to get others but for various reasons it just didn't work out. Also since Darci Briggs is not fishing the tournament, we lost out on a lot of the rod and reel prizes he donated on previous tournaments. We're confident we will get more Sponsors in the future, but most of all we just want everyone to have a really good time!



MassillonBuckeye said:


> Who are the sponsors? I don't see Joshy anywhere? Did we ask some of the big dogs for some schwag? That was my thought going into this. Get a bunch of sponsors to donate some stuff and it should bring more people out or at least make losing a little more palatable! lol. All those big companies should be chomping at the bit to get their names into Ohios largest online fishing communities annual crappie tournament. Just sayin....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Getting free fishing stuff is Always a good time! Lol. I know what you mean. Darci not fishing eh? Bummer.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah we'll have some nice little giveaways still! I believe rutty tried to reach out to Darci about fishing the tournament and if his Sponsors could donate anything like previous years, but he never heard back from him. So I'd assume he's not fishing it unless he has a surprise arrival planned Saturday morning!



MassillonBuckeye said:


> Getting free fishing stuff is Always a good time! Lol. I know what you mean. Darci not fishing eh? Bummer.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Rutty I looked all over but can't find the times of the tournament. 7-3?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

CHOPIQ said:


> Rutty I looked all over but can't find the times of the tournament. 7-3?


Yes. It is in the rules under the event. Registration is between 530 and 630


----------

